# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  1st Cycle - Test E/Dbol (Complete Log)

## xo3et

*Cycle Log*

*STATS*
Age 28
Boxing age 14 - 25
weights 4years
Height: 5ft 10inch
Weight: 180lbs 
bf is around 12%
Cycle history: Hdrol in 2010 and start of 2011 (did nolva 20/20/20/20 as PCT )

*Cycle* 
Weeks 1-4 Dbol 40mg pday (10mg morning/20mg PPWO/10mg evening) 
Weeks 1-12 - 500mg Test E (Monday AM & Thursday PM)
Weeks 1-16 Competitive Edge Labs Cycle Assist (8tabs per day)

*PCT* 
Clomid 100/100/50/50
Nolva 40/40/20/20
BRITISH ARIMIDEX (ANASTRAZOLE). I will take 0.5mg EOD ONLY if I get sides.

*Workout Program (5days Per Week)*
Monday: Chest & Abs
Tuesday: Quads and Hamstrings & Forearms
Wednesday: Shoulders & Calfs
Thursday: Back & Abs
Friday: Bicep/Tricep
Cardio: Emmmmm (Maybe 5minutes pre workout on the punchbag).

*Pictures:* I will upload photos once per week,
Day: 1
Weight: 178.4

----------


## xo3et

This is the planned diet.

I will have 1x cheat day per week, which will be SUNDAYS. I will eat what i want and as much of it as able, I will not eat sugary based food (I hate sweets etc)

*Harris Benedict Formula for Calorie Calculations
13.7x80kg = 1096 'My weight'
+ 66
+ 180x5 = 900 'My height'
- 6.8x 28 = 190.4 'My age'
= 2186.4
x 1.55 '3-5 times per week cardio'
TOTAL = 3388.92*

*Meal #1: Time 0800*
100g Oats=81g carbs x 11g protein x 8g fat – Kcal = 356
100g egg whites= 0g carbs x 11g protein x 0g fat - Kcal = 48
50g Whey = 3g Carbs x 41g Protein x 3.4g Fat – kcal =m196.6
Total calories= 600.6
Total Carbs: 84g
Total pro: 63g
Total fat: 11.4
*

Meal 2:Time 1000*
260g Tuna= 0g carbs x 65g protein x 28g fat – Kcal = 512
Total calories= 512
Total Carbs: 0g
Total pro: 65g
Total fat: 28

*Meal 3:Time 1200*
150g Chicken Breast = 0g carbs x 36g protein x 1.5g fat – Kcal = 150
30g Brown Rice = 7g carbs x 1g protein x 0.5g fat – Kcal = 38
100g Mixed Veg = 5.4g carbs x 2.4g protein x 0.4g fat – Kcal = 39
Total calories= 227
Total Carbs: 12.4g
Total pro: 39.4g
Total fat: 2.9

*Meal 4 (PPWO):Time 1300*
2 Slice Bread = 36g carbs x 11g protein x 8.5g fat – Kcal = 290
50g Natural Peanut = 5.8g carbs x 14.8g protein x 23g fat – Kcal = 289.5
1x Banana = 27g carbs x 1.3g protein x 0.4g fat – Kcal = 105
Total calories= 684.5
Total Carbs: 68.8
Total pro: 27.1g
Total fat: 39.1

*Meal 5 (PWO):Time 1500*
75g Whey = 4.5g Carbs x 61.5g Protein x 5.1g Fat – kcal = 294.9
100g Oats=81g carbs x 11g protein x 8g fat – Kcal = 356
Total calories= 650.9
Total Carbs: 85.5 g
Total pro: 72.5g
Total fat: 13.1

*Meal 6: Time 1700*
150g Chicken Breast = 0g carbs x 36g protein x 1.5g fat – Kcal = 150
30g Brown Rice = 7g carbs x 1g protein x 0.5g fat – Kcal = 38
100g Mixed Veg = 5.4g carbs x 2.4g protein x 0.4g fat – Kcal = 39
Total calories= 227
Total Carbs: 12.4g
Total pro: 39.4g
Total fat: 2.9

*Meal 7:Time 1900*
60g lean beef = 0g carbs x 60g protein x 7.5g fat – Kcal = 307.5
150g sweet potato = 31g carbs x 3g protein x 0g fat – Kcal = 135
Total calories= 442.5
Total Carbs: 31g
Total pro: 63g
Total fat: 7.5g

*Meal 8: Time 2100*
250g Cottage cheese = 7.5g carbs x 33.5g protein x 0.3g fat – Kcal = 67
Total calories= 67
Total Carbs: 7.5g
Total pro: 33.5g
Total fat: 0.9

*Meal 9:Time 2200-2300*
60g Casien = 2.6g carbs x 43.3g protein x 2.1g fat – Kcal = 201
Total calories= 201
Total Carbs: 2.6g
Total pro: 43.3g
Total fat: 2.1

TOTAL:
*Total calories= 3612.5
Total Carbs: 304g
Total pro: 446.2g
Total fat: 107.9*

----------


## Matt

You've laid this out very well mate and all looks good....

Theres no thing i will say on the diet side of things, i would set out my diet plan and stick to it religiously and it doesn't work. Be careful of over eating, im a firm believer in only eating when your hungry and not stuffing food down you because a strict diet says so....

Please keep this updated as i and others will be following.....

----------


## xo3et

Did my second shot today, did my first on Friday (Glute) without any issues.

*Question:* On today's injection i have a little soreness. I injected into my right Quad, i followed the photos online however it feels swore now (little bruised when pushed a little bit down from the injection site).

----------


## Matt

Looking at where you've injected i would say your a little to central, the outer quad is where it needs to be injected.....

But remember your injecting into virgin muscle mate so expect a little soreness and pain....

----------


## Matt

Here you go mate...

----------


## dec11

> You've laid this out very well mate and all looks good....
> 
> Theres no thing i will say on the diet side of things, i would set out my diet plan and stick to it religiously and it doesn't work. *Be careful of over eating, im a firm believer in only eating when your hungry and not stuffing food down you because a strict diet says so....*
> 
> Please keep this updated as i and others will be following.....


co-signed

----------


## xo3et

Ok update on training,

*Monday* was chest day. I did 6 exercise, 4sets of each. I was very keen to push myself and felt good, i started the Dbol on the Sunday so it may be a little soon to be working but I felt strong.

*Tuesday*, Legs day. Did 3 exercises on quads, 2 on hamstrings and 2 on calf's. 4 sets of each, felt much more ability to push and give more in my failure reps. I hammered my legs hard  :Smilie: 

I know 5days since first shot is too early for that to be working, however the Dbol i think has started kicking in as its been 72hrs since i started it. My diet has been strong, ive been sticking to it without problems. The key is cooking early AM before the day and using plastic containers.

I always aim to be in the gym no more than 60minutes, thats little rest between exercises. I train like a demon.......

----------


## xo3et

*Wednesday:* Did shoulders, felt a little bolted today which i think is a result of the Dbol and the body adjusting the massive increase of calories. However i can defiantly feel the Dbol working now, did 6 exercises and 4 sets on each. Shoulders and traps got hammered......

*Thursday:*  Today I did back and abs. Did 5 exercises on back and 2 exercises on abs, 4 sets of each. I feel a little bloated but nothing crazy, i think now my body is starting to level out from the calories and dbol. 

I know my body very very well from the years of dieting due to sport. I can defiantly feel the change, not sure if its a good feeling however in the gym it is  :Big Grin: 

I will know over the next couple of days how my body adjusts fully, then its just wait for week 4  :Smilie:

----------


## heavenlyblessed

In on this  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

Diet and training look solid! Good luck and hope you're taking progress pics.

----------


## xo3et

For reference I have Updated the first post with x2 photos that were taken on Day (1). I will upload photos every Monday so the log has a realistic view of changes.

----------


## Matt

You have a good base now we need to see a massive transformation mate, but remember, its never going to happen over night...

----------


## xo3et

*Friday update* 

Morning weight (before food or water)
*
184.6* = + 6.2lbs (7days since first shot/5days since starting dbol )

----------


## Matt

Are you doing any cardio mate??

----------


## mephisto212

First week gains look damn awesome ! Keep it up!

----------


## boxa06

They are some excellent first week gains! Very impressive! Was your diet similar to this before you started the cycle?

----------


## mrincredible

Dude. We are pretty much the same build and I'm doing a similar cycle. I'm waiting on my gear to get in. I'll have to post results also.

I'm 5'10", 170 lbs, 28 y/o, and 11% body fat.

Here is my cycle.

Weeks 1-10: 600mg Testosterone Enanthate per week (2 injections of 300mg, Sunday Morning Wednesday night)
Weeks 1-4: 30mg of Dbol per day (split in two doses, one pre workout, one 12 hours later)
Weeks 1-12: .5mg of Anastrozole (arimidex ) Every other Day (EOD)

PCT starts week 12, two weeks after last test shot
Week 1&2: 40mg Tamoxifen (nolva) per day
Week 3&4: 20mg Tamoxifen (nolva) per day

----------


## xo3et

> Are you doing any cardio mate??


Hi Matt, 
No cardio, i go on the punchbag for a few minutes before workout but that's it. Just weights and diet, As ive replied below, my initial spike in weight is from my low calories before this cycle. One thing for sure my body looks to be leaning out. I do feel some water from the dbol around my arms however my face has zero bloke. I Look the same, maybe 5% more water in face but not noticeable. My body is defiantly feeling the dbol, ive started week 2 now so the teat still isnt working? (I do feel hornier)




> First week gains look damn awesome ! Keep it up!


Thanks dude.
My training in the gym is to my maximum, no surrender  :Smilie: 




> They are some excellent first week gains! Very impressive! Was your diet similar to this before you started the cycle?


My diet before cycle was MINIMUM... Would just consist of rice and fish or meat NOTHING else. This was due to being overseas with family and their location. As ive said above, the initial spike must be from the shock my system has from the calories and the dbol.

*UPDATE*
Saturday/REST Day : Diet was good, only missed evening shake.
Sunday/REST Day: I went out Saturday night and didn't get home until Sunday early morning. I didnt drink but i was shattered as i had to weight for a train home. Will not be staying out that late again.

*Today Monday*
Start of week 2
Had no problems with morning jab (left Glute), went well. I will update Friday again with photos and weight along with daily reports on my workouts.

----------


## xo3et

*Monday*: Chest and Abs. (Felt a little tired from the weekends lack of sleep)

*Tuesday*: Did Quads and Hamstrings along with forearms,

*Wednesday*: Shoulders and Calves

Today's weight (03112011) (morning before food/water) 185.6lbs -- My body has leveled out from the dbol and diet, i am carrying water around the arms and they look a little puffy but my face looks ok and no noticeable water retention. Libdo seems a little elevated, tomorrow is 14days from 1st shot so i think this is to be expected around now.

----------


## smashingbox

Good base and good work so far mate, similar stats to myself so interested to see where this takes you.

Just curious with your diet... I calculate your caloric ratios as 30% carbs, 45% protein, 25% fats... seems a little high on fat, and little low on carbs and a little high on protein? Can I ask why you didnt go something more conventional like 40/40/20?

----------


## xo3et

Hi,

I have adjusted the diet, i have dropped the Fat and lowered the Protein along with stepping up the carbs. My only concern is bloating from too much carb intake, I will get my new diet up today/tomorrow with more realistic Macros.

Weight is leveling out now, the initial spike in weight was the jump in calories over my much lower intake the couple of month previous to this cycle. I had low BF% but lost a lot of muscle, my aim with this cycle is to reach 210lbs and able to keep 200lbs after PCT along with abs (must have Abs), i dont want to bloat out.

----------


## auslifta

Looks well thought/planned out. Goodluck, will be following.

----------


## Gefell

Look s like solid result so far !

----------


## xo3et

*Friday Update (End week 2)* 14days from 1st Shot / 12days from Dbol 

*Weight:* 188lbs (+ 9.6lbs) (this is morning weight/no food or water)
*Training:* The weeks training has been going well, defiantly feel more strength and ability to push and go further.
*Mood/Feeling:*  I feel like an 18yr old kid, just wana bang anything :/
*Sides:* None, although i did have swore nipple last night. It was due to wearing a tight t-shirt in gym when doing deadlifts. I do think my balls have shrunk a little. No extra aggression except when in the gym.

PICS:

----------


## xo3et

Friday: Arms and triceps. My tricepts are a weak area which i need to spend more time on. I did 3 exercises on both biceps and triceps which consisted of 4 sets. Arms were pumped and I was feeling strong  :Smilie: 

Sat/Sunday is rest day. I'm looking forward to Sunday's cheat day as i have been sticking to the diet, if i change the meal it will always consist of clean carbs/fats which does get a little boring. I have had to buy light fat mayo and saladcrew to flavour things up a little as the food was getting to bland :/

What does everyone think of the photos at the end of week 2???

----------


## crazycracka

awesome progress u look leaner and more muscular

----------


## FONZY007

Ur doing an excellent job bro!!

----------


## xo3et

*Saturday and Sunday was rest days*. Diet was good on Saturday and i ate like a warrior on my cheat day.

*Monday:* Chest day, i trained like a complete animal. I pushed myself to the limit on all 5 exercises, (Chest day). Did abs too which got a hammering  :Smilie: 
*
Tuesday* today is legs, i will hit Quads and Hamstrings along with forarms... Leg day is kinda scary, i always train them so hard i feel sick :/

----------


## Pray For Plagues

In. Keep up the work and updates mate

----------


## xo3et

TUESDAY (Today): Did Legs, 3 exercises on Quads/4sets and 3 exercises on Hamstrings 3 exercises/4sets. I also did forearms, 2 exercises with 4 sets of each.
My Squats were 120kg, 4sets. I was going very low with the squats keeping correct form, i will go 140-150kg next week.

I am starting to feel a little more of a lump, heaver and a little more aggression. Nothing unusual just a lot more ability to push in the gym when id normally flake out. As its only start of week 3 its still too early for the test.

----------


## xo3et

*Wednesday* Today i did Shoulders, Traps and Calves. I spent around 65minutes i nthe gym which is pretty much my limit, i train hard with little rest so 60minutes is serious lifitng.

4 soulder exercises with 4 sets. 
3 Calves exercises / 4 sets
3 traps, 4 exercisesa and 4 sets.

I felt strong, its been 19days since first shot so its still the Dbol which is making the strength gains.

----------


## Kesthetics

Great stuff bro.Keep it up and us updated.
Best of luck,

Ryan

----------


## Nhetrick

Awesome job! I'll be following this.

----------


## xo3et

*Thursday*
Today was back day, I did 4 exercises with 4 sets. It took 60minutes which was with little rest. As Ive said before i aim for 60miuntes max in the gym, anymore and i feel lethargic and am most likely to cause injury. 

I also did my shot in the Quad, last time i did it i went too central into the muscle. This time i think i went a little but too outer, I tense the quad so i was in that muscle but a little bit to the outer edge. The next time I will have it correct  :Smilie: 

Oh and I'm sure people will notice the updated pictures tomorrow, ive put on constant weight and for the first time im starting to fill t-shirts which were once baggy  :Smilie:  Pics tomorrow AM  :Smilie: 

*QUESTION!*
I'm not sure if its me being paranoid or the fact i have had a sunbed but my right nipple seems a little swore. I can push the nipple hard and around that area and there is no pain however when i such the tip of the nipple it feels like ive had some chaffing (same as wearing a tight top). What do you guys think, any other way to determine if this is a negative side or is it just me being worried?

----------


## Matt

You have 3 options here now mate..

1/ Start your adex at .5mgs eod

2/ Start nolva at 20mgs ed

3/ Leave it for now and see how it feels in a few days....

Now personally i would go with option 1, i would do this because theres no point in taking risks and the fact that you weight is claiming fast tells me thats your holding water....

----------


## xo3et

Thanks Matt,

Option one it is, I will start the Adex now at 0.5mg EOD.

Thanks for the prompt reply dude  :Smilie: 

EDIT: I have decided to take option 3 and wait a few days, i know my body but i also know me. Ill watch the area closely and stay off the sunbed, if it doesn't subside by Monday or gets worse ill take option 1.

----------


## xo3et

*Friday Update (End week 3)* 21days from 1st Shot / 19days from Dbol 

*Weight:* 190.8lbs (+ 11.6lbs) (this is morning weight/no food or water)
*Training:* The weeks training has been going well, my strength is up way more than anything ive ever noticed.
*Diet:* My diet has remained pretty much as mentioned above, however i have droped 1 meal and the others have had more emphasis placed on clean carbs. My calorie intake is still very close to as mention above, i now eat often but more to how i feel instead of by the clock. I feel better this way and less blot.
*Mood/Feeling:*  I dont feel as horny as i was previously (still bang anything), i may have a little more aggression but other than that feel good.
*Sides:* None, I previously posted that my nipples were swore. I believe this was from sunbed, i burn easy and 6minutes was too much for me. Red pretty much all over but my chest was worst. I'm decided to wait a few days and see if the sworeness dies down. It doesn't help that i keep pinching my nipples :/

*PICS:*

----------


## auslifta

Def getting thicker. Agree with Matt on adex. Even though I don't think it's gyno. Keep track of sex drive, if it lowers too much you might want to get BL done to see if you have lowered your estrogen/test ratio too much with the adex.

----------


## xo3et

*Friday:*  Today was arm and abs day, did 3 exercises and 3 sets on both biceps and triceps. Arms were pumped and I felt strong. The situation with the swore nipples seems to be going, which as expected was a result of cooking myself on the sunbed. The rest of my chest is a little itchy which is the result of becoming dry.

Diet has been good today, ive been mixing things up a little to stop the boredom of such bland food. The only negative is am loosing my abs a little, not massively but more than when i started. I will keep an eye on things and see how my weight BF% is at the end of next week.

All in all another end to a good week of training  :Smilie:  Now 2 days of rest (YIPPEEEE)

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Am following man good luck!

----------


## spiketannin

in for update bro

----------


## OnTheSauce

will be following. GL

----------


## xo3et

Firstly thanks to everyone who has posted thus far. 

*Weekend:* Saturday and Sunday were rest days, I went out Saturday night until early Sunday morning. I will be out again Saturday nights but no drinking, i will be taking addional food in my cool box to eat on the way home as i missed my casien shake the sa5turday just gone.

*Monday (Today):* Today was chest day. I did the following exercises.

*Bench Press:* 90kg 8reps
80kg 10reps 
80kg 10 reps
80kg 8 reps. (could have done one or two more but no spotter)

*Decline Press:* 70kg 10reps
70kg 10reps
70kg 8reps
70kg 8reps

*Incline Dumbbells* 50kg 12eps
50kg 12eps
50kg 10eps
50kg 10eps

*Incline Dumbbell Fly*  25kg 12reps
25kg 12reps
25kg 12reps
25kg 10reps
20kg 8reps
*
Dumbell Pullovers* 30kg 12reps
30kg 12reps
30kg 12reps
30kg 12reps

*Chest cable fly* Weight i cant remember  :Frown:  (4sets 8reps of each)

*Abs* 2 exercises, 4 sets of each.

*Complete workout time:* 55minutes (little rest between exercises)

My weight is climbing as it has been, i have learnt a lession this weekend from going sloppy on my Saturdays diet. I ate like a madman on Sundays cheat day, was nice to have a break from my diet for 1 day. I dont know what id do without the cheatday, its ESSENTIAL in my eyes to keep the moral high.  :Smilie:

----------


## xo3et

*Tuesday:* Today i did shoulders at a friends gym. Did 5 exercises and really trained hard, 50minutes. I did exercises id not done before and i could really feel the change, aching now  :Smilie: 
*
Wednesday (today):* Today i did quads and hamstrings, i didn't feel too good today. Been working hard and training in the evening so I think its taken things out of me a little. I still hit the gym hard on my legs, not as hard as id like but i feel a little ill :/

*Diet:* is still going well, ive relaxed a little with things like salad cream and butter as i was just going too OTT with things and it was putting me off food. My Bf% is still looking good, id estimate it around 13%. 

*Sides:* No sides, the previous page i posted about swore nipples. This has now gone and was as suggested due to using the sunbeds, wont be using them again.

----------


## WorldsGym

can't wait to see the finished results man. Great work

----------


## denverpride

Great log and nice work!

----------


## xo3et

*Thursday (Today):* Today i did back and calves
4 exercises on back, 4sets 8-12resps of each.
3 exercises on Calves, 4 sets with 12 reps.

I still feel a little low today, i think I'm over the worse now. I think it must have been a combination of training hard and little rest at the weekends, anyway i am over the worse now so tomorrow ill hit the arms HARD!!!  :Smilie: 

Just done my jab, right glue. Injecting really is easy for me, ive done quads and gluts and will have a go at the delts before the end of the cycle.

Tomorrow morning i will update weight with more pictures.

----------


## xo3et

*Friday Update (End week 4)* 28days from 1st Shot / 26days from Dbol 

*Weight:* 194.0lbs (+ 15.6lbs) (this is morning weight/no food or water)
*Training:* The weeks training has been going well, my strength is up but ive been a little rundown from work. Still pushing myself but not feeling 100%.
*Diet:* My diet has become a little relaxed, i am still eating clean carbs and lots of protien. I will aim to eat the same amount of meals however they may adjust, ie instead of chicken and rice along with veg for dinner ill have maybe chicken and slad wrap.
*Mood/Feeling:*  I have become horny quite a lot lately, nothing crazy but i'm definatly up on my normal self  :Smilie:  
*Sides:*  None. No additional anger, nothing abnormal. Feel good  :Smilie: 

*Dbol:* I will be stopping the Dbol on Monday, it will be 4weeks to the day that i stop. If i am honest ill probably miss the dbol as i really do feel stronger with it in the gym. 

*PICS:*
Front Pic
Front Pic (Different lighting) 

Back Pic 
Back Pic (Different Lighting)

Left Side 
Left Side (Different Lighting) 

Right Side
Right Side (Different Lighting) 

Any thoughts or criticism so far?

----------


## Jax5er

Great stuff, similar to my stack I'll be doing starting in 2012. Deca /TestE/D-Bol. Love following, learning from you and others, keep up the good work, stay motivated, and updating.
Jax

----------


## xo3et

*Friday (Today):* Arm day. Did 3 exercises on biceps and 3 on triceps with some abs at the end of the workout.

I'm feeling strong in the gym, overall its not been my best week of training however i am certainly over the worse of my "man flu"  :Smilie: 

Bring on next week  :Big Grin:

----------


## OnTheSauce

your arms are lookin bigger. i can see that for sure.

----------


## Nighttrain06

Feelin the test kick in yet?

----------


## bikeral

Really appreciate you taking the time to log. Great reading. Will keep checking in on your progress.

----------


## boxa06

Very good progress! You can really notice the difference from the first pics. More cut, more size and your veins are starting to come through. Keep up the good work man!

----------


## OnTheSauce

Out of curiosity, who are your big 3 looking like?

----------


## taskmasterz06

Great progress and great job with keeping up the log.

----------


## xo3et

My update (with Pics and weeks overview) will be tomorrow as i have had a busy week with work. I have eaten ok, this was unavoidable and i planned for this to happen as best i could. 

I will be back on track Monday as per usual, I think i have added a little fat but this will become evident in tomorrows pics.

*Monday:* Chest workout/ 5 exercises - My strength has increased MASSIVELY. (Recovery time is insaine, i can lift with the same focus with just the shortest of breaks between sets) Really really can notice things now. I feel better also being off the Dbol .

*Tuesday:* Legs, I did Quads and Calves

*Wednesday:* Shoulders, I hammered these and have been doing different exercises that i got from a friend. 

*Thursday:* Back, i only managed to do 4 exercises and NO deadlift as the gym was behond busy. It wasnt my normal gym so this was unavoidable. 

*Friday (Today):* NOTHING.... I will be going gym tomorrow to do arms and lower back and hamstings. My diet will be back in check tomorrow, i have a good 75minutes of gym to to fit in but i should be ok.

----------


## xo3et

*Saturday Update (End week 5)* 36days from 1st Shot / 26days from Dbol (Dbol STOPPED at end week 4)

*Weight:* 196.6lbs (+ 18.2lbs) (this is morning weight/no food or water)
*Training:* I have missed arms this week, i was aiming to go to the gym today but i am extremely tired and my left arms is hurting from using punchbag last week.
*Diet:* My diet this week has been ok, i have missed meals and had to use protein bars and eat junk food, this was unavoidable and i did the best i could with what i had.
*Mood/Feeling:*  Feel horny all the time, the test is defo working now because my recovery is unreal.
*Sides:*  I think my nipples may be a little puffed. ill keep an eye on things as i have been.


*PICS:*


Any thoughts or criticism so far?

----------


## canadianbrah

You can really start to see the difference now, you look a fuller and thicker now. Good work and thanx for posting the log, its great for us newbs to read and follow!

Can I ask why you are not using HCG during your cycle???

----------


## mirin_serratus

+18lbs already wow

----------


## Adonisbrah

Arms are looking sick dude. Makes me very excited to start my first Test E cycle in a couple weeks.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> *Saturday Update (End week 5)*
> *Weight:* 196.6lbs (+ 18.2lbs) (this is morning weight/no food or water)


Thats some solid weight gain for 5 weeks work bro. I'll be following your progress., Keep it up.

----------


## xo3et

Thanks everyone for the input  :Big Grin: 

I will be hitting the training and diet hard again tomorrow, i have decided to put some cardio into the week. Maybe 2 slow jogs either morning or evening pending my schedule.

The reason for this is my BF% looks to have increased a little, mainly due to the week away working and the bad schedule/diet. I will see how things go by Wednesday.

Thanks again,  :Smilie:

----------


## ucf465

When you say your strength went up massively, how much did it go up on bench? when you noticed the increase and in total from day 1 of your cycle?

----------


## xo3et

> When you say your strength went up massively, how much did it go up on bench? when you noticed the increase and in total from day 1 of your cycle?


I would say my recovery time is noticed more than strength, really can notice it. My bench at start of the cycle was 80kg, i am now benching 100kg. Ive not tried anymore as i aim to do 8 reps/4sets.

----------


## OnTheSauce

good solid progress

----------


## xo3et

*Monday (CHEST)*: Today i did --- dumbell press, decline bench, incline bench, Flys, Dumbell Pullovers ---------- & Abs.

My recovery time is unreal, i am going to start pushing more weight this week. 

*To update on my goals* i would love to reach 210lbs from this cycle, an additional 14lbs really is a lot especially as i have come from such a low weight. We shall see  :Big Grin: 

Thanks again for all the comments, i am learning more about my body and training everyday. LOVE IT  :Smilie:

----------


## xo3et

*TUESDAY: (LEGS)*  Today i did 3 exercises on quads and 3 on calves. I was really tired today due to work, i squatted 140kg 4 sets and 10reps. Legs are finally starting to build, I lost all my muscle from my legs before this cycle so its nice to see them build up again.

Diet has been consistent as it normally is, I am feeling like adventuring into sauces and stuff even more due to the food being so boring and the fact my cooking skills suck. I will try some different recipes for the chicken this weekend.

----------


## OnTheSauce

post some food porn too haha

----------


## marjobrah

going good man

----------


## xo3et

*Wednesday (shoulders):* Today was shoulders, did 4 exercises and 4 sets of each. I also did hamstrings, I only did 2 exercises, 4 sets of each. I aso did abs, in total the workout took around 70minutes. 


*Diet UPDATE*...... Ok this has been stepped up, my weight is around the same, maybe down around 1lbs which for my current progress means there is a problem with my intake. I have been eating clean but maybe a little too clean and neglecting my intake a little, i have decided to spice up the food with some more low fat sauces and have a protein shake during the night when i wake for my night time piss around 2am. Eating as clean as i was starting to bore me with the food, I will maintain my strick program and keep along the same lines of food and intake but i'm not going to stress about some low fat curry sauces for dinner lol

I have also brought a new protein weight gainer, the previous was pure whey ONLY. Was clean sauce of protein but nothing else with it ,the new protein powder is a bulking protein. 

Ok enough of going on, back tomorrow  :Smilie:

----------


## OnTheSauce

Steel cut oats. best bulking food in the world. If you need help hitting calorie goal, throw a cup or two of oats in there and a shot or two of some olive oil

----------


## smashingbox

Yeah bro ditch the weight gainer powders, they are full of maltodextrin or worse still dextrose, both of which are basically small high GI glucose polymers... the oats are the way to go, just buy wholegrain rolled oats and put them in the blender, a scoop of 30 grams yields 20 grams or so of low GI, complex carbs, dont over do it though because they are carbs nonetheless.

Great progress so far, massive improvement, makes me consider dbol for my next cycle.

----------


## OGMonster

very informative! great work

----------


## xo3et

*Saturday Update (End week 6)* 43days from 1st Shot / 33days from Dbol (Dbol STOPPED at end week 4)

*Weight:* 192.0lbs (Last week +18.2 NOW +13.6lbs I HAVE LOST 4.6lbs in 1 WEEK......) (this is morning weight/no food or water)
*Training:* I have been training hard all week, changed exercises and I still ache a few days after working that muscle part which indicates i am working hard and changing things. This side of things is going as good as previous weeks.... RECOVERY time is still impressive, i feel if i push myself enough i can lift and keep lifting. Recovery is something i have really noticed  :Wink/Grin: 
*Diet:* Ok diet has been the issue, i have been working much more at my job which means i am burning more calories. I have also slacked a little on eating, not eating bad just not as consistent as i previous was.  :Frown:  THIS IS NOT FIXED, i posted this a few days ago and have put things right...
*Mood/Feeling:*  I'm not as honey as previous weeks, nothing abnormal i am still game but not like previous weeks??? Maybe this could be cos i stopped the DBOL?? I am a little bit irritable, i feel i can get the ump easy if i wanted too, i am not and i am fine but i feel i could snap easy...
*Sides:*  NOTHING.... No problems with nipples... I have been sleeping DEEP SLEEP, waking up shattered. 

QUESTIONS:
1.... First loosing 4.6lbs in 1 week??? Could this be because of stopping the DBOL? I look to have lost some water, i do know my diet has been slack but this is fixed.
2..... I'm not as horny as say last week, no issues but i was an animal last week. Now more chilled, can this because of stopping the dbol?


*PICS:*



All advice input welcomed....

----------


## xo3et

*Saturday Update (End week 6)* 43days from 1st Shot / 33days from Dbol (Dbol STOPPED at end week 4)

Oh and here is back pic....

*PICS:*


Please give comments, improvements etc. All negatives are important to me  :What?:

----------


## OnTheSauce

yeah i'd guess the weight loss is from coming off the dbol . Probably the reason for mood change as well

----------


## musclelover

Good work you can see huge improvements 

You can use d-bol at the end when the test e ester is still in your system before you start pct

great thread

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

I'm on cycle right now week 10 of prop 75 Ed and 8iu hgh I gained 16 lbs at the beginning lots of water and then my weight was fixed at week 4 till now no weight gain but lost water and gained muscle every week till up to last couple of week where I started to really loose some fat though I'm bulking and eating tons of carbs Ive lost fat and gained muscle with no change in body weight.
So don't go by the weight I had a bf check only to find out I lost 5 lbs of fat without loosing weight so that's all muscle gained so try to go by measurements and mirror not by the scale....good luck.

----------


## gearbox

awesome job bro...keep up the good work...loved the posts and pics of your progress...

----------


## xo3et

*Monday (Chest):*  I did 5 exercises, 4 sets of each. Recovery time is still  :Madd:  :Wink/Grin: 

*Tuesday (Today):* I',m sick, been up all night with bad stomach and i feel rough. Nothing extreme but i will be taking today rest from the gym  :Shrug:

----------


## xo3et

*Wednesday (Today):* Shoulders, 4exercises 4 sets. Also did quads 3exercises 4 sets as i missed legs yesterday, i didnt go heavy as i still had a doggy stomach but i did 15reps with little rest. Legs were hanging out  :Smilie: 

Diet is going well,  :Big Grin:

----------


## MacLean

Looks similar to my first cycle, keep us updated. Good luck bro

----------


## xo3et

*Thursday* (NO GYM) - Sick  :Frown:  Diet has suffered, exhausted and weak  :Frown:

----------


## IrishMuscle

This is great I'm considering running the same cycle your gains are great so far, get well soon.

----------


## boxa06

Hey mate was just checking in on your progress and notice you're sick!? What's wrong? I am also sick mid cycle and it sucks!

----------


## xo3et

Thanks Irish Muscle,




> Hey mate was just checking in on your progress and notice you're sick!? What's wrong? I am also sick mid cycle and it sucks!


Bad stomach, hot fever and weak. I tried gym on Wednesday and lifted ok but it made me feel worse. I think im getting over it now but im still deciding to have rest until Monday, i think a few days off gym will be ok and maybe my body could do with it anyhow.

----------


## Mr.AMINO

b4 & after pics pl

----------


## dec11

> b4 & after pics pl


are you blind????????????

----------


## OnTheSauce

really diggin this log. you are doing a great job on it. Hope you feel better soon

----------


## xo3et

*Friday: No Gym.*  Although i started to feel better i thought best to rest. I also had no appetite so i ate what i liked to try help my mood, it didn't help me lol But i did get a lot of calories in, ill use it as my cheat day.

----------


## xo3et

*Saturday Update (End week 7)* 50days from 1st Shot / (Dbol STOPPED at end week 4)

*Weight:* 194.0lbs (Last week +192.0lbs (+2lbs) (this is morning weight/no food or water)
*Training:* Ok bad week, trained hard Monday, felt sick Monday night so rested Tuesday. I then trained Wednesday, both shoulders and quads to make up for Tuesday off. I was not well Wednesday night so had thurs and Friday rest too.
*Diet:* Diet was good until Wednesday then it SUCKED, no appetite and even forcing food down with water i felt sick and had to stop before i was sick. I took a lot of protein shakes as i could drink them sota ok,, Diet has been so bad i feel gutted. Ate SHIT and i feel shit cos of it.
*Mood/Feeling:*  This is good news, horny and i feel very well in myself since yesterday, FEEL GREAT now  :7up:  I feel like i could fight anyone, i think this is contributed by the fact i haven't been to the gym. 
*Sides:*  NOTHING...Oh some more spots and maybe some more hair...

*NOTICE:*  I feel better today so will be going to the gym, arms and back.


*PICS:*

----------


## xo3et

*Saturday (Today):* I decided to go gym and do arms and back. I only managed to do arms and abs, this means this week i missed hams/calves and back. 

I had lots of aggression in the gym, felt very strong and arms were pumped  :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

keep it up..thanks for updates.. looking good

----------


## dec11

going well mate, dont worry about the weight loss, that is natural when stopping an oral kicker, just mainly water

----------


## Matt

Sorry ive not been in here for a while mate, been so so busy....

Dec is right, don't worry to much about the weight loss as its water.........

When i get a little more time i shall have a good read through things....

----------


## boxa06

> Thanks Irish Muscle,
> 
> 
> 
> Bad stomach, hot fever and weak. I tried gym on Wednesday and lifted ok but it made me feel worse. I think im getting over it now but im still deciding to have rest until Monday, i think a few days off gym will be ok and maybe my body could do with it anyhow.


Sounds like food poisoning.. Hope you're feeling better mate and keep up the good work!

----------


## gearbox

Weight loss or not! Your progress is awesome...

----------


## xo3et

> keep it up..thanks for updates.. looking good


Thanks dude.




> going well mate, dont worry about the weight loss, that is natural when stopping an oral kicker, just mainly water


Thanks mate, i was puzzled and i defiantly could feel the change when coming off the dbol .




> Sorry ive not been in here for a while mate, been so so busy....
> 
> Dec is right, don't worry to much about the weight loss as its water.........
> 
> When i get a little more time i shall have a good read through things....


Thanks Matt, my weight is climbing around 2lbs a week since i come off the dbol and my BF% still looks to be ok. It has increased but so has my muscles  :Smilie: 




> Sounds like food poisoning.. Hope you're feeling better mate and keep up the good work!


Dude you was correct, i tracked back what i had eaten and it was some low fat sauce i didnt cook properly. It was in the fridge a few days i was rushing.

----------


## gearbox

throw it up, and hit the gym  :Smilie:

----------


## Donman1001

Great log, im looking forward to seeing the final results.

----------


## YrRndFit21

Great gains so far!

----------


## xo3et

*Monday:* Chest, trained hard and my strength has increased.

*Tuesday:* Rest, I had too much on with work  :Frown: 

*Wednesday:* Shoulders and Quads 

*Thursday:* Back and Calves

*Friday:* Today is arms and hamstrings

----------


## xo3et

*Saturday Update (End week 8)* 57days from 1st Shot / (Dbol STOPPED at end week 4)

*Weight:* 196.2lbs (Last week +194.0lbs (+2.2lbs from last week and +17.8lbs from start of cycle) (this is morning weight/no food or water)
*Training:* Training this week has been good, i missed legs Tuesday but fitted them into wens and Thursday. I have been aching the day after gym so im still pushing and changing things enough to notice the workouts.
*Diet:* Diet has been good, i have relaxed on the strictness of the food. ie having brown sauce and sometimes white pasta after workouts. I have still been eating every 2-3hrs and keep this priority. 
*Mood/Feeling:*  Feel good, i have been tired lately but thats just work and life. I have switched to quad injections as i prefer these and dont get no bused pain. Best place to inject for me  :Smilie: 
*Sides:*  NOTHING bad, except SPOTS. I have deep spots on my back, sort stuff a spotty teenager would get. Also i think my skin is a little more greasy.

*PICS:*
 
 

Thoughts and opinions are appreciated!!!

----------


## east coast 13

Your arms,shoulders and back are getting big good work man.are you going to use HCG at the end.

----------


## fattexan

How much has your strength increased? Lookin good bro....

----------


## gearbox

looking good..great job with weight gain while staying lean...

----------


## xo3et

> Your arms,shoulders and back are getting big good work man.are you going to use HCG at the end.


No mate, just Nolva/clomid.




> How much has your strength increased? Lookin good bro....


Strength has increased a noticeable amount, i notice the recovery more than anything. 




> looking good..great job with weight gain while staying lean...


Thanks mate, i have kept the diet cleanISH but not as trict as the start of the cycle. #My BF% seems to be around the same/few % more. Ive been lucky in the fact i dont put much fat on. If i want to drop weight i can just do some cardio and i loose it very fast. This entire cycle is with ZERO cardio...

----------


## jackedfibras

So, what are your thoughts on the entire cycle itself? Positives/negatives?

I'm gonna start my first cycle soon and eager to know  :Wink:

----------


## xo3et

> So, *what are your thoughts on the entire cycle itself?* Positives/negatives?
> 
> I'm gonna start my first cycle soon and eager to know


The cycle is very good and ive learned a lot about myself in terms of character and how my body has responded. , I decided to run Dbol along with the Test E to kick start the cycle, if i am honest and i know what i know now id only run Test E. I had a couple of times during the cycle where i had some concerns of gyno, this was around the period i come off the dbol and i dropped a lot of water weight, i didnt have gyno problems but i was a little more concerned and unsure what was going on as my body was responding to two compounds. Running Test E would be more progressive and better for overall learning about how your body adjusts and responds to the foreign substances, your first cycle is as much learning about yourself and body than it is being concerned on the gains.

----------


## MeatHead85

Damn this is very well done. Your hard work shows! keep up the good work. I have just started my cycle so this will keep me motivated. Enjoy reading your posts

----------


## stfuandliftbtch

good progress

----------


## Dillan

> *Cycle Log*
> 
> *STATS*
> Age 28
> Boxing age 14 - 25
> weights 4years
> Height: 5ft 10inch
> Weight: 180lbs 
> bf is around 12%
> ...


boxing age ?

----------


## Ca$tro

Well done, mate, good progress...

----------


## Armykid93

Seems like a great cycle. Is this your first?

----------


## OnTheSauce

update from OP?

----------


## boxa06

> Seems like a great cycle. Is this your first?


Read the title lol

Op what's going on? Haven't had updates for a few weeks..

----------


## Revelations

Loving the Thread man!! And great progress and gains...I will follow and learn from it as I get ready to start my similar cycle in a few months

----------


## boxa06

> Loving the Thread man!! And great progress and gains...I will follow and learn from it as I get ready to start my similar cycle in a few months


He hasn't posted for a month

----------


## xo3et

*FINAL UPDATE (CYCLE COMPLETE)* (Currently near end of WEEK 1 PCT)
*11week cycle Then i waited 14days after last shot and started PCT. 100/100/50/50 Clomid - 40/40/20/20 Nolva*

*Firstly:* A big sorry for the delay in updating, I have been committed to work the past 3 weeks (away from computer). I couldn't upload pictures so didn't want to post without them (Posts are pointless without imagines in my eyes)

*Weight:* 199.4lbs (START OF CYCLE 178lbs) +21lbs
*Training:* Training has been consistent up until the past 10days due to work commitments. I had to stop cycle end of Week 11 due to work reasons, I was Gutted but heath and work is paramount and i felt it was the safest bet. I have done ZERO cardio, i mean nothing except some walking to friends house now and then.
*Diet:* Diet has been consistent, I eat clean but if i fancy something bad i will. Fat has not really increased, i have always been lucky eating as i wish, no sweets though, i hate sweets.
*Mood/Feeling:*  During cycle I was fine, felt a little more fired up but nothing bad. Now i am during PCT i DEFINITELY notice the change in mood. I am now more relaxed.
*Sides:*  Few extra spots but other than that ZERO sides, no bad mood, no gyno nothing. Body responded VERY VERY well.
Currently near fishing of end 1 and ill say that i still have a working sexdrive without issues, not as mad for it as i once was but can give my girlfriend the news once a day  :Smilie: 

*PICS:*


*My overall thoughts on this cycle (this being my first):* 10/10, if i was to run it again i dont think id run the dbol . IT was just too much bloat and i could notice it. I have a very clean diet but if i ever did eat junk on my cheat day i would always feel more bloated on say a Monday.

*Future plans:* I aim to maintain 200lbs or as close to it as i can. My original plan was to cycle at 195lbs but due to loosing a serious amount of weight over 7mths before this cycle i wasnt able. 
I now plan to run PCT 4weeks as listed in my first post. Then prepare for another cycle in middle May, im not sure what yet but ill look into this and take best option.

----------


## OnTheSauce

looks like a good cycle to me. pretty much all lean muscle gains. You look good, im jealous of the 20lbs, i only got 15 from mine. What do your lifts look like, before and after?

----------


## dooie

Looking juicy bro, well done! It'll b interesting to see how much you hold after PCT

----------


## boxa06

Those final pics look awesome! Good luck with PCT and keep us updated man.

----------


## xo3et

> looks like a good cycle to me. pretty much all lean muscle gains. You look good, im jealous of the 20lbs, i only got 15 from mine. What do your lifts look like, before and after?


The 20lbs was based on the backwards start to the cycle i had. I was put into a position where i lost lots of weight over a long period before cycle. I was unsure to run this cycle for nearly 3years (that's how long i had the gear). The bad shape my body was in i decided too to get me back to my normal weight, my normal weight that i can maintain is around 193lbs. On this cycle i was a monster, but now im orff i plan to keep around this weight now.




> Looking juicy bro, well done! It'll b interesting to see how much you hold after PCT


I am maintaining the same diet, i have started a bit more cardio as i am entering a competition in 3mths. Time trial 12mile cross country, that will make an impact but ill monitor weight daily.




> Those final pics look awesome! Good luck with PCT and keep us updated man.


Thanks dude, I will update a few weeks after PCT has completed and my body has stabilize. I also plan to have bloodworks done 4weeks after PCT, i will post them too.

----------


## eiff

Congrats man! Looks amazing.

----------


## mrbradg

How's your gains holding man?

----------


## Armykid93

Great work man. Wish I could run my first cycle

----------


## dani3l

Have you kept much weight after the pct?

----------


## < <Samson> >

Good question, amazing gains. 

Without AAS this would take 2 years. 

Good work!

----------

